# كيفيه توليد حزمه من الليزر



## م. ضياء الدين (10 ديسمبر 2007)

في الشكل الموج اعلاه
Amplifying medium_1: ولتكن انبوبه شفافه فيها غاز co2 او أي غاز اخر سواء كان عنصر او مركب او ليكن فيها سائل الصبغه العضويه اولتكن قضيب صلب من بلوره الياقوت لكن المهم ان تكون الذرات والايونات والجزيات في حاله تسمح لها بامتصاص الطاقه أي يجب ان تكون بحاله تسمح لها بالانتقال الى مستوى التهيج 

Energy input by pumping_2 طاقه الضخ الداخله ولتكن مصباح ومضي ذوشده عاليه مثل مصباح الزينون او الكربتون وهناك طرق اخرى مثل التفريغ الكهربائي والتفاعل الكيمياوي وللسهوله في الشرح ليكن مصباح ومضي
فالاشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي الناتج من المصباح الومضي يسبب تهيج تلك الذرات والالكترونات فيكسبها طاقه حركيه اضافيه تصبح حين اذن قادره على تحريض الذرات على التصادم

Total reflector : 3 :عاكس تام وليكن مرأه صغيره 
Partial reflector : عاكس جزئي وليكن مرأه صغيره الجزء الوسط فيها شفاف

المرايا : وتكون اما مستويه او مقعره احداهما عاكسه كليا والاخرى عاكسه جزئا حيث ان الاخيره هي التي تسمح بخروج حزمه اليزر من الجزء الشفاف. وقد تكون احدهما مستويه والاخرى مقعره

الان::::: بعد ان قمنا بلضخ بلطريقه المناسبه لوسط مختار حيث هيجت ذرات ذلك الوسط وحصل التصادم بين الالكترونات وكان نتيجه هذا التصادم تصادم ايجابي فان سرعه هذا التصادم سوف تزداد وان جزء كبير من الالكترونات سوف يصطدم بكلتا المرايا لينعكس على الاخرى وسوف تزداد عمليه التصادم والانعكاس بسبب طاقه الالكترونات وطاقه الضخ فيزداد مسار الفوتونات الليزريه ويزداد عدد الفوتونات اليزريه المتولده فيحصل التضخيم حيث تسمح المرأه ذات الانعكاس الجزئي بنفاذ نسبه معينه من الضوء الساقط عليها الى الخارج اما بقيه الضوء فتعكسه مره اخرى لاجل ادامه عمليه التضخيم

ان الشكل اعلاه ماخوذ من الربط التالي

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/Physics_L...Lectures_1.htm


----------



## مازن الهيتي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

والله شيء جميل ....................... مشكككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## معاذ الكمالي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## سلام العالم (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه
​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## hilal_bn (21 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## rustom (14 مارس 2008)

معلومات مبسطة ولكنها جيدة 
شكرا لكم


----------



## اكنيو (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذا الشرح


----------



## ديار الحب (26 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المتميزة العربية (27 مارس 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا.


----------



## الياس عبد النور (9 يوليو 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## مستر اليكترو (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخى الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر الجميع على المرور والمشاركه


----------



## يوهشام (2 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز شكرا جزيلا أخي


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي يو هشام على المرور


----------



## Aboumo3ad (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (5 نوفمبر 2009)

على الرحب والسعه اخي Aboumo3ad


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (5 نوفمبر 2009)

على الرحب والسعه اخي Aboumo3ad


----------



## Clooney (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ياورد


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (25 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي على المرور


----------



## الساحره الصغيره (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع انا بحاجه الى موضوع عن الكاشف


----------



## أبو حمزه حبيب (28 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل م./ضياء كيف نطبق عملياً ...... شكراً


----------



## درنفيس (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على الشرح
الكافي والوافي
وليس انتقاصا من موضوعك لا العفو 
لكن
هذا الليزر قديم وتكاليفة عمليا تكون باهضة حيث انه يحتاج الى طاقة عالية
ويعتمد مبدا عمله على بلورة التورمالين بلاغلب
حيث تم تصنيع اول قطعة له في الستيان او بلاحرى اكتشافة
حيث يكون المحفز لبلورة التورمالين الطاقة المأخوذة من الاضاءة الشديدة التي تحرك الجزيئات
وطالما انت وما شاء الله عليك ضليع في الشرح
توجد انواع ليزر سهل تنفيذها
اتمنى ان تقوم بشرح اي واحد منهم
تحياتي لك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (7 يناير 2010)

درنفيس قال:


> شكرا لك اخي على الشرح
> الكافي والوافي
> وليس انتقاصا من موضوعك لا العفو
> لكن
> ...



ما شاء الله اخي
معلوماتك ثره بهذا الاختصاص
ممكن اعرف ما هو اختصاصك


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (7 مايو 2010)

مشكووور وموضوع رائع


----------



## عبد11 (17 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## لؤي البابلي (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## بشير السعداوي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك على هذا الإيضاح الجميل


----------



## ahmed malik (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوعجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed malik (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## ahmed malik (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس عددنان (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هل يمكن انتاج ليزر الحالة الصلبة بسهولة ام يحتاج الى تقنيات عالية
ودمتم


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## medhat antoun (24 يناير 2011)

شكراا علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## hunyyy (26 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع*



معاذ الكمالي قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع



فعلا موضوع شيق وعالم الليزر عالم واسع وسبحان الله علم الانسان ما لم يعلم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 مايو 2012)

اشكر كل من مر وشارك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على المرور


----------

